# Atv plow skid shoe settings



## traildogg (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, i have been using my atv to plow and clear sidewalks 3-6'' snow falls, i was wondering whats a good setting for those little skid shoe things on the bottom corners of the plow, i believe my plow sits about an inch off the ground I want to clean as close as possible to sidewalk surface without scratching or damaging anything from the skid shoes,,are the skid shoes suppose to be in contact with the ground while plowing or am I suppose to scrape the plastic wear bar on the blade along the surface only ?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

The shoes are mainly for gravel. I would take them off.


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

I adjust mine all the way up and plow with the blade flush on the ground.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Took mine off completely. I like it that way better


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea i take mine off but i am on gravel, i groom more than plow though, i leave snow on to harden and any bare spots i will throw snow on, then its a driveway an iceroad driveway, maybe a new show in it for me hahaha,

all you have to be leary of is uneven edges catching you, no big deal once ya find them you will know lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I took mine off and I plow mostly parts of my lawn with it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I knocked both of mine off in the first storm I plowed. I saw one just yesterday laying where I threw it 2 years ago. LOL I think the other was lost in the snow.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

gee i thought they were there to leave a line in the snow so you
could find your way back home.--irv


----------

